# HELP! Shrimp Head Turning Black??? PIC



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

I have a shrimp tank in a room outside my house in Hawaii with ADA Aquasoil, Sponge filter and some moss. I put in some of my tiger shrimp & ugly blue pearl shrimp in the tank and within a couple hours their heads turned black. can anyone tell me whats going on and how to fix this problem.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks like they ate something dark...some of my shrimps get black heads when the food is dark colored.


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

i just feed them algae wafers other than that they eat the algae on the moss.


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

Did you just get them, or did you have them in another tank? sometimes my shrimp heads turn different colors.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> looks like they ate something dark...some of my shrimps get black heads when the food is dark colored.


+1
That's the area where a shrimp's stomach is. They probably found some dark algae or biofilm or something and started snacking on it. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

There are cleaning up your tank for you!


----------

